

Leonardo Da Vinci's wacky piano is heard for the first time, after 500 years - soperj
http://www.smh.com.au/entertainment/music/leonardo-da-vincis-wacky-piano-is-heard-for-the-first-time-after-500-years-20131118-2xpqs.html

======
soperj
Really quite neat. The sound of this thing is incredible.

